# Mantua Archery Course



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Guys,
Two questions:
1. Is the Mantua Archery Course open to public, or is it closed to members only?
2. How does one get to the course? Is there a number I can call to get directions if it is open to the public?

Thanks guys. Headed that way this weekend, and I would like to shoot the course.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Not sure about the one in Mantua but if you are going to be in the area you should go to the Salt Creek Range. Only costs a couple of bucks and its a blast.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Try this web site. They say it is open to the public. It has a map section as well and contact names and phone numbers.

http://www.brighambowmen.com/


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

kailey29us said:


> Not sure about the one in Mantua but if you are going to be in the area you should go to the Salt Creek Range. Only costs a couple of bucks and its a blast.


+1 it only 6 bucks.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

The mantua coarse is open to the public and it was only five bucks the last time I was there which was about two weeks ago. hope this helps


----------

